# Family of Mexican teen sues government for $25million



## chanel (Jan 19, 2011)

> The family of a 15-year-old Mexican boy allegedly shot dead by U.S. Border Patrol are suing the government for $25million in a landmark legal action, it was revealed today.
> 
> Sergio Adrian Hernandez Guereca was allegedly shot by a Border Patrol Agent on June 7 while they were in the process of arresting illegal immigrants crossing the Rio Grande.
> 
> ...


Read more: Family of Mexican teen killed on US border sues government for $25m | Mail Online

Predictions?


----------



## José (Jan 19, 2011)

There's no need to carefully select a case in which the Mexican citizen is clearly in the wrong, chanel.

The vast majority of the super patriotic american clowns of the USMB are more than willing to rationalise and find mitigating excuses for each and every one of the hundreds of needless murders, beatings, rapes, thefts and extortions commited by US border patrol agents.

Trust me... no need to be *THAT* selective.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Jan 19, 2011)

No way Jose'. There is no justification for hurting people unncessarily, even if they're illegal scumbags. The thought is repulsive especially when children are involved. As for your implications upon the border patrol I can simply say I have no idea if your allegations are true but they do sound a bit far fetched.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 19, 2011)

José;3225258 said:
			
		

> There's no need to carefully select a case in which the Mexican citizen is clearly in the wrong, chanel.
> 
> The vast majority of the super patriotic american clowns of the USMB are more than willing to rationalise and find mitigating excuses for each and every one of the hundreds of needless murders, beatings, rapes, thefts and extortions commited by US border patrol agents.
> 
> Trust me... no need to be *THAT* selective.



Provide evidence that murders, beatings, rapes, theft and extortion have been perpetrated by the Border Patrol ( and no I do not mean any case where the Justice Department charged them and took them to trial).

Otherwise I call BULLSHIT.


----------



## DaGoose (Jan 19, 2011)

chanel said:


> > The family of a 15-year-old Mexican boy allegedly shot dead by U.S. Border Patrol are suing the government for $25million in a landmark legal action, it was revealed today.
> >
> > Sergio Adrian Hernandez Guereca was allegedly shot by a Border Patrol Agent on June 7 while they were in the process of arresting illegal immigrants crossing the Rio Grande.
> >
> ...



Yes.

It will be settled out of court. Period.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 19, 2011)

DaGoose said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > > The family of a 15-year-old Mexican boy allegedly shot dead by U.S. Border Patrol are suing the government for $25million in a landmark legal action, it was revealed today.
> ...



The Government should simply fight it. The teen was actively attempting to hurt or kill Agents of this Government while in the performance of their duties. One can not claim that an officer acting in self defense is liable for damages.


----------



## chanel (Jan 19, 2011)

Should the border patrol ask the rock throwers their age before they shoot them?  It's a war down there.  War is ugly.  People get killed.  

Chanel's tip of the day:  Don't throw rocks at people with guns.


----------



## José (Jan 19, 2011)

> Originally posted by *R.C. Christian*
> No way Jose'. There is no justification for hurting people unncessarily, even if they're illegal scumbags. The thought is repulsive especially when children are involved. As for your implications upon the border patrol I can simply say I have no idea if your allegations are true but they do sound a bit far fetched.



*The Feds Bury Border Patrol Abuses of Immigrants, But What's Been Unearthed Reveals a Culture of Cruelty*

As for details about agents brought up on charges, fired for misdeeds, or reprimanded, there is no sure way of discovering them&#8212; unless the rare case gets reported by an altruistic officer, winds up videotaped, or becomes part of a report by a humanitarian group &#8212; because CBP is anything but cooperative.

Infamous federal bureaucracy may be part of the problem, but the fact remains that the *violent actions of border agents* &#8212; who deal with a population of detainees who wind up back in Mexico, speak little or no English, and/or are too afraid or unsophisticated to complain &#8212; *are cloaked in secrecy*.

Even detailed information about how border agents are trained &#8212; including the kind of civil rights and weapons training they receive &#8212; *is nearly impossible to come by*.

It's not just activist groups that complain about the border-protection force. *Union leaders who represent Border Patrol agents* suggest that agency leaders are more concerned with boosting the number &#8212; not the quality &#8212; of agents.

The Feds Bury Border Patrol Abuses of Immigrants, But What's Been Unearthed Reveals a Culture of Cruelty - Page 1 - News - Minneapolis - City Pages


----------



## José (Jan 19, 2011)

> Originally posted by *RetiredGySgt*
> Provide evidence that murders, beatings, rapes, theft and extortion have been perpetrated by the Border Patrol ( and no I do not mean any case where the Justice Department charged them and took them to trial).
> 
> Otherwise I call BULLSHIT.


*Border Patrol is grappling with misconduct cases in its ranks*

Reporting from Del Rio, Texas &#8212; One by one, Border Patrol agents took the witness stand in the federal courthouse here last week to testify against a fellow officer, their faces creased with anguish.

By their accounts, Agent Jesus Enrique Diaz Jr., a husband and father with seven years on the job, tortured a 16-year-old drug smuggler two years ago by wrenching his handcuffed arms upward as he pressed a knee into his back. In an effort to make the boy reveal where he had hidden marijuana bundles near the Rio Grande, Diaz also kicked him and dropped him face-first on the ground, agents testified.

Border Patrol - Border Patrol is grappling with misconduct cases in its ranks - Los Angeles Times


----------



## Granny (Jan 19, 2011)

*But the boy's mother Maria Guadalupe Guercera said: 'The crime must not go unpunished'.
*
I have to agree with the mother - but not in the same sense.  Illegal border crossing is a crime and should not go unpunished.  Apparently foreign nationals think it's o.k. for them to commit crimes, but it's not o.k. for them to be punished.  

It's a shame the boy was killed instead of maybe having his kneecaps shot up, but when someone is dodging rocks or other "ammo" being hurled at them, they don't often have time to aim for the knees.  On the other hand, if her son had not already been involved with abetting the crime of smuggling illegals into the US he might not have been in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## FifthColumn (Jan 19, 2011)

José;3225258 said:
			
		

> There's no need to carefully select a case in which the Mexican citizen is clearly in the wrong, chanel.
> 
> The vast majority of the super patriotic american clowns of the USMB are more than willing to rationalise and find mitigating excuses for each and every one of the hundreds of needless murders, beatings, rapes, thefts and extortions commited by US border patrol agents.
> 
> Trust me... no need to be *THAT* selective.


 
And I'll bet you can document those......... 

*



hundreds of needless murders, beatings, rapes, thefts and extortions commited by US border patrol agents.

Click to expand...

* 
.............cases for us? 


Hmmmm? 


Well?


----------



## FifthColumn (Jan 19, 2011)

José;3225328 said:
			
		

> > Originally posted by *RetiredGySgt*
> > Provide evidence that murders, beatings, rapes, theft and extortion have been perpetrated by the Border Patrol ( and no I do not mean any case where the Justice Department charged them and took them to trial).
> >
> > Otherwise I call BULLSHIT.
> ...


 

Why not just hire those LA cops that showed Rodney King how to use a police baton, to train US Border Patrol agents how to keep the border clean of Mexicans.


----------



## Immanuel (Jan 19, 2011)

chanel said:


> > The family of a 15-year-old Mexican boy allegedly shot dead by U.S. Border Patrol are suing the government for $25million in a landmark legal action, it was revealed today.
> >
> > Sergio Adrian Hernandez Guereca was allegedly shot by a Border Patrol Agent on June 7 while they were in the process of arresting illegal immigrants crossing the Rio Grande.
> >
> ...



Predictions?

The government will settle out of court and the teenager's mother will become a multi-millionairess and move to the U.S. and encourage more such suits.

It was a tragedy what happened on June 7th.  A 15 year old boy lost his life doing something stupid, but that boy was, in fact, jeopardizing the life of the agent.  I feel sorry for the mother, but the agent had the right to defend himself.

Immie


----------



## Tank (Jan 19, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> The government will settle out of court and the teenager's mother will become a multi-millionairess and move to the U.S. and encourage more such suits.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 19, 2011)

Why do people throw rocks at people with guns?


----------



## José (Jan 19, 2011)

> Originally posted by *Immanuel*
> The government will settle out of court and the teenager's mother will become a multi-millionairess and move to the U.S. and encourage more such suits.



As opposed to hundreds of illegal immigrants who are murdered, beaten, raped, robbed or blackmailed and only get a bus ride back to Mexico, when they're lucky, or some jail time in the US when they're not.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 19, 2011)

My offer to house the hot Latinas still stands.


----------



## driveby (Jan 19, 2011)

José;3226895 said:
			
		

> > Originally posted by *Immanuel*
> > The government will settle out of court and the teenager's mother will become a multi-millionairess and move to the U.S. and encourage more such suits.
> 
> 
> ...






Don't cross the border illegally.....

Thank you, drive thru ......


----------



## FifthColumn (Jan 19, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> My offer to house the hot Latinas still stands.


 
Here's what you might get stuck with:


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 19, 2011)

FifthColumn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > My offer to house the hot Latinas still stands.
> ...



This is the kind of quality that I'm volunteering to house and bathe.


----------



## FifthColumn (Jan 19, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> FifthColumn said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


 
But they don't look like that when they show up at your door with 2 screaming babies and 6 gang banging brothers.

Stick to internet porn!! Your right hand is your best friend except when your cheatin' with your left!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 19, 2011)

FifthColumn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > FifthColumn said:
> ...



There are hot Latinas trying to cross, why are you standing in my way to provide sanctuary for them?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 19, 2011)

Traditional Mexican women are better than most American women anyways, they are subservient to their men and they cook and clean and shut their fucking mouth, so I can house a few of them.


----------



## FifthColumn (Jan 19, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Traditional Mexican women are better than most American women anyways, they are subservient to their men and they cook and clean and shut their fucking mouth, so I can house a few of them.


 
Listen to this dumb bitch!! How would you like to be locked in a cell with her 24/7!


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 19, 2011)

I feel for the family I really do. It must be horrible to lose a child and I can't imagine the pain the family is in. However, the border agent did nothing wrong. The Southern border is a dangerous place and the family was breaking the law.

I sincerely hope no liberal/activist judge gets this case and has it go past the preliminary hearing without a dismissal or summary judgement!


----------



## Speeddemon22 (Jan 20, 2011)

high_gravity said:


> traditional mexican women are better than most american women anyways, they are subservient to their men and they cook and clean and shut their fucking mouth, so i can house a few of them.



Fuck you.  You deserve to have your cock bitten off and shoved down your throat by a mexican woman, you fucking miate.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 20, 2011)

Speeddemon22 said:


> high_gravity said:
> 
> 
> > traditional mexican women are better than most american women anyways, they are subservient to their men and they cook and clean and shut their fucking mouth, so i can house a few of them.
> ...



Go bake me a pie, wench.


----------



## Speeddemon22 (Jan 20, 2011)

josé;3226895 said:
			
		

> > originally posted by *immanuel*
> > the government will settle out of court and the teenager's mother will become a multi-millionairess and move to the u.s. And encourage more such suits.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, our governmental agents get away with murdering, beating, raping, robbing, and blackmailing mexicans--just like they do across the border!  Jose, what the fuck are you smoking?


----------



## Speeddemon22 (Jan 20, 2011)

and fuck you TOO A15.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 20, 2011)

Still waitin' on that pie.  

Don't make me have to slap a bitch.


----------



## GWV5903 (Jan 20, 2011)

José;3225328 said:
			
		

> > Originally posted by *RetiredGySgt*
> > Provide evidence that murders, beatings, rapes, theft and extortion have been perpetrated by the Border Patrol ( and no I do not mean any case where the Justice Department charged them and took them to trial).
> >
> > Otherwise I call BULLSHIT.
> ...



There will always be abuse in this environment, do you suggest that the agent should roll out the red carpet? The drug cartels convince the young to take these jobs because the lure of cars, money, etc.... Why do you think they are so young? This is unfortunate, but it is well known the adults will not take these jobs....

For the preservation of the USA we have very few choices with the border, if we shut it down, maybe the families that really control Mexico will get the message to clean up their country, until then we continue to take on more than we can afford....

Build the wall, put a 150,000 troops on it and we will see things change quickly....


----------



## Speeddemon22 (Jan 20, 2011)

The drug cartels convince the young to take these jobs because the lure of cars, money, etc.... Why do you think they are so young? This is unfortunate, but it is well known...

GWV is right.


----------



## Tank (Jan 20, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> Go bake me a pie, wench.


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Jan 20, 2011)

My prediction is that hopefully an official investigation of the case is started, evidence is gathered, and a jury gets to deliberate on the available evidence whether the fully armed and trained government officer acted rightfully or wrongfully by shooting and killing a 15-year old, or even establishing whether the former was even throwing a rock at all [despite many claiming it here as fact, most eyewitnesses claimed this was not the case] - seeing as the very Border Patrol did not so much as initial any investigation, as they themselves have acknowledged it.   

I'm my humble opinion I'm opposed in principle to any armed government officer opening fire on a 15 year old lest in some pretty extreme circumstances of pressing danger, whether it be Tunisian or Israeli or Chinese ones or this Border Guard - this happened _across_ a river and international border, and _from behind a high, reinforced border fence_. But hey, who knows? In theory the Jury should know better than I, after looking at all the facts.


----------



## BrianH (Jan 20, 2011)

José;3225258 said:
			
		

> There's no need to carefully select a case in which the Mexican citizen is clearly in the wrong, chanel.
> 
> The vast majority of the super patriotic american clowns of the USMB are more than willing to rationalise and find mitigating excuses for each and every one of the hundreds of needless murders, beatings, rapes, thefts and extortions commited by US border patrol agents.
> 
> Trust me... no need to be *THAT* selective.



The border patrol have recently been scrutinized for being just as corrupt as anyone else down there, however, I feel that if you're man enough to assault a law enforcement officer, then your man enough to get what ever he or she dishes out.  I don't believe anyone should die over smuggling immigrants, however, it doesn't take an idiot to know not to assault a law enforcement official.  What this kid did was equivalent to lying down in the middle of a freeway IMO.  Somethings you can't expect to do and get away with it, and in this case, it was throwing rocks and an officer and getting his ass shot.  I garauntee you one day this kid would be wrapped up in the drug cartels anyway (if not already) if he was already smuggling


----------



## BrianH (Jan 20, 2011)

Epsilon Delta said:


> My prediction is that hopefully an official investigation of the case is started, evidence is gathered, and a jury gets to deliberate on the available evidence whether the fully armed and trained government officer acted rightfully or wrongfully by shooting and killing a 15-year old, or even establishing whether the former was even throwing a rock at all [despite many claiming it here as fact, most eyewitnesses claimed this was not the case] - seeing as the very Border Patrol did not so much as initial any investigation, as they themselves have acknowledged it.
> 
> I'm my humble opinion I'm opposed in principle to any armed government officer opening fire on a 15 year old lest in some pretty extreme circumstances of pressing danger, whether it be Tunisian or Israeli or Chinese ones or this Border Guard - this happened _across_ a river and international border, and _from behind a high, reinforced border fence_. But hey, who knows? In theory the Jury should know better than I, after looking at all the facts.



This is the classic case of "he said she said"  As a fromer school teacher I had the luxury of hearing all of this kind of bullshit from students.  They get written up and sent to the office, but sit there and tell there parents that the teacher just doesn't like them and that they weren't doing anything.  Or they actually tell half of the story but leave out the part where they called the teacher a bitch-ass.  It seems many people actually believe that this 15-year old boy (and the people he was with) did absolutely nothing to provoke this officer into firing.  I find that very hard to beleive.  This boy could have been reaching for a firearm...hell he could have reached behind his back to pick a wedgie and the cop thought he was reaching for a gun...Moral of the story, when a officer has a gun pointed at you, don't make any sudden movements to warrant him firing.  

I'm not suggesting what did happen, but several factors that could have led to this.  There is a small chance that the border patrol agent just wanted to kill the little shit, but I doubt it.


----------



## chanel (Jan 20, 2011)

> Officials from the Mexican embassy claim that this year,* 17 of their citizens* have been injured or killed by U.S. immigration authorities. That's double the number reported in 2008.
> 
> In the last three years, there have been more than* 3,000 assaults against U.S. authorities *at the southern border. Attacks against U.S. border patrol officers in the El Paso area alone have nearly tripled in that time.
> 
> "Rock throwing changes the game from cat and mouse to life and death," said Lou Patch, a border patrol agent.



Shooting of Mexican Teen by Border Patrol Caught on Cell-Phone Video - ABC News

Compare those numbers.


----------



## FifthColumn (Jan 20, 2011)

BrianH said:


> [ It seems many people actually believe that this 15-year old boy (and the people he was with) did absolutely nothing to provoke this officer into firing.


 
The same people who help them sneak into the US. 

_"There's no such thing as a bad Mexican!"_
_The Catholic Church_​


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 20, 2011)

José;3225328 said:
			
		

> > Originally posted by *RetiredGySgt*
> > Provide evidence that murders, beatings, rapes, theft and extortion have been perpetrated by the Border Patrol ( and no I do not mean any case where the Justice Department charged them and took them to trial).
> >
> > Otherwise I call BULLSHIT.
> ...



Once again, cases where the Government is trying them are not proof the Agency is involved in tote in what you claimed.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 20, 2011)

José;3226895 said:
			
		

> > Originally posted by *Immanuel*
> > The government will settle out of court and the teenager's mother will become a multi-millionairess and move to the U.S. and encourage more such suits.
> 
> 
> ...



You have yet to support the claim LIAR.


----------



## FifthColumn (Jan 20, 2011)

I suggest a round of tests to see if throwing rocks at Mexicans will actually hurt them.


----------



## chanel (Jan 20, 2011)

You bad!

The AGs office and the FBI are investigating. Its entirely possible that he hit the wrong kid, but he was with the others. There's a video at the link above. 

Chanel's Tip for today; Don't hang out in a war zone with friends who throw rocks at people with guns.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jan 20, 2011)

R.C. Christian said:


> No way Jose'. There is no justification for hurting people unncessarily, even if they're illegal scumbags. The thought is repulsive especially when children are involved. As for your implications upon the border patrol I can simply say I have no idea if your allegations are true but they do sound a bit far fetched.



Agent should have asked him how old he was before he shot him.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jan 20, 2011)

FifthColumn said:


> I suggest a round of tests to see if throwing rocks at Mexicans will actually hurt them.



Maybe the agent should have thrown a *BIG* rock back at him and see how his family would feel.


----------



## FifthColumn (Jan 20, 2011)

chanel said:


> You bad!
> 
> The AGs office and the FBI are investigating. Its entirely possible that he hit the wrong kid, but he was with the others. There's a video at the link above.
> 
> Chanel's Tip for today; Don't hang out in a war zone with friends who throw rocks at people with guns.


 
Nevertheless, that's one less Mexican that will be invading the US. Give the agent a medal and "Thanks" from every patriot who fought to keep our borders safe since the beginning.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jan 20, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> DaGoose said:
> 
> 
> > chanel said:
> ...



If agent felt his life was in danger, he had the legal right to protect himself. 
*Since When Is a Rock Deadly Force? *

*The right to self-defense in criminal law is born out of necessity*. In other words, you can't kill someone in self-defense without proving that the deadly force was necessary. (United States v. Peterson, 1973). There must be *an imminent threat*. The belief that killing in self-defense was necessary must be objectively reasonable (New York v. Goetz) and the force used must be proportional. So, for example, a police officer may only use deadly force to stop *a fleeing suspect *if they have a reasonable belief that the suspect poses a significant threat of death or serious physical harm to others (Tennessee v. Edward Garner, 1985). 

The Model Penal Code supports this common law interpretation, stating *"A person is justified in using force upon another person if he believes that such force is immediately necessary to protect himself against the exercise of unlawful force by the other on the present occasion."* (MPC § 3.04(1))

When the border official was interrupted in the middle of making an arrest by flying rocks, he was certainly *subject to imminent harm.* Because the border patrol officer was at work, he was *not obligated to retreat and avoid confr*ontation (the idea here is that his retreat would allow the suspects to go free, thus undermining law and order). It was necessary that something be done. 



Emma Ruby-Sachs: Since When Is a Rock Deadly Force?


----------



## Angelhair (Jan 20, 2011)

_As long as the USA allows these suits, these people will continue to sue.  They will NEVER accept ANY responsibility for their actions or those of their offspring.  It's the 3rd world mentality that just keeps on going and going and going - and of course, the USA keeps feeding it and feeding it and feeding it.  One has to wonder if the 'best' thing that can happen to these people is for something to happen  to them or to one of their own (here in the USA or by any american) so that they can continue to sue for those much wanted U.S. d.o.l.a.r.s. _


----------



## José (Jan 20, 2011)

Sure... the best thing that could ever happen in Maria Guadalupe's entire life, no doubt about it.





*Maria Guadalupe Guerequa cries in front of the Chihuahua State Public Prosecutor's office in Ciudad Juarez, Mexico, on Tuesday. Her son, 14-year-old Sergio Adrian Hernandez Huereca, was shot and killed by a U.S. Border Patrol agent on Monday.*


----------



## Angelhair (Jan 20, 2011)

_Jose, you are sooooooooooo predictable - of course these people will mourn, that is a given.  But - since their government ALL through history has failed them so miserably, a 'few' U.S. dollars do come in handy - even in their time of grief.  They know that time heals all wounds but they will heal more quickly with money - YOU know it; and I know it.  I just have the guts to say it cause I am NOT a PC person.  I'm sure that they rather have their loved one ALIVE - but since that is impossible, the next best thing is good ole american dollars - and the ambulance chasers are right there to make sure they get as much as they can.  As I said, this country allows it so why not????  I'm just calling a spade a spade._


----------



## DinoCrisisFan (Jan 20, 2011)

chanel said:


> Should the border patrol ask the rock throwers their age before they shoot them?  It's a war down there.  War is ugly.  People get killed.
> 
> Chanel's tip of the day:  Don't throw rocks at people with guns.



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 20, 2011)

Lilonutjob. Private citizens can use deadly force to protect themselves and others if they are threatened with deadly force or serious injury.

But the bar is loved for officers of the law. A border agent is an officer of the law!



LilOlLady said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > DaGoose said:
> ...


----------



## mammastevens (Jan 20, 2011)

Illegal aliens are not IMMIGRANTS, they are federal criminals and should not be given my tax dollars. This isn't North Mexico!


----------



## keee keee (Jan 20, 2011)

give them nothing!!! all ilegals should get only one thing is a ride back to where they came from with a bill to that country for services provided!!!! here is some thing funny I giot in an emai
l
I'm a Word Buff ~ so I find this very interesting.
Did you know: 

* That the words "race car" spelled backward still spells "race car"; they call these palindrones! 

* That "eat" is the only word that if you take the 1st letter and move 
it to the last, it spells its past tense "ate". 

* And have you ever noticed that if you rearrange the letters in "illegal immigrants", and add just a few more letters, it spells out: "Go home you fucking, free-loading, benefit grabbing, kid-producing, violent, non-English speaking assholes and take those other hairy-faced, sandal wearing, bomb making, raggedy ass Muslim bastard, goat fuckers with you." 

How weird is that, huh????


----------



## FifthColumn (Jan 21, 2011)

keee keee said:


> give them nothing!!! all ilegals should get only one thing is a ride back to where they came from with a bill to that country for services provided!!!! here is some thing funny I giot in an emai
> l
> I'm a Word Buff ~ so I find this very interesting.
> Did you know:
> ...


 
Did you know that EVIAN spelled backwards is NAIVE? So much for bottled water drinkers.


----------



## FifthColumn (Jan 22, 2011)

José;3226895 said:
			
		

> > Originally posted by *Immanuel*
> > The government will settle out of court and the teenager's mother will become a multi-millionairess and move to the U.S. and encourage more such suits.
> 
> 
> ...


 
As opposed to the hundreds of thousands of innocent American children who are exposed to the corruption brought into the US by illegals.....drugs, gangs, illiterates, whores, etc


----------



## FifthColumn (Jan 22, 2011)

José;3230487 said:
			
		

> *.*


 
Looks like the woman who moved her family out of a Mexican occupied US neighborhood only to discover her son went back one night to see his hommies and got shot. It's a bitch living in my neighborhood without a helmet and body armor.


----------



## Angelhair (Jan 22, 2011)

_THE LESSON HERE IS:  DON'T travel to Mexico for ANY reason!!!!_


----------



## Speeddemon22 (Jan 22, 2011)

José;3230487 said:
			
		

> Sure... the best thing that could ever happen in Maria Guadalupe's entire life, no doubt about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck you for trying to make Americans feel guilty.  Mexico is working its way up to being the most violent country in the world.  Do you even PAY ATTENTION TO WHAT'S GOING ON OVER THERE?  DO YOU NOT UNDERSTAND THAT THE LEVEL OF VIOLENCE THAT EXISTS ALONG OUR BORDERS REMAINS BECAUSE MEXICO CANNOT GET ITS SHIT TOGETHER AND MAINTAIN CONTROL OVER ITS OWN COUNTRY?  GOD-FUCKING-DAMN YOU FOR BLAMING US WHEN WE'RE TRYING TO HELP MEXICO AS MUCH AS WE CAN.  MEXICO IS OUR FRIEND, AND THAT IS THE ONLY REASON WE DON'T MILITARIZE OUR BORDERS.  WE'D DO MORE FOR THEM IF MEXICO'S GOVERNMENT WASN'T ROTTEN TO THE CORE.  BUT FORGET ABOUT THAT.  LET'S GET BACK TO THE ISSUE OF LAWLESSNESS.  YOU WANT TO LEARN ABOUT MASSIVE DEATH?  BEHEADINGS?  POLICE, JUDGES, LAWMAKERS, JOURNALISTS, DOCTORS IN THE E.R., AND INNOCENTS (INCLUDING U.S. CITIZENS) BEING SLAIN WITHOUT ANY RETRIBUTION?  THEN LOOK SOUTH OF THE U.S.  YOU'VE GOT A LOT OF FUCKING NERVE ACTING LIKE WE'RE THE REAL BAD GUYS, JOSE.   TITANIUM BALLS, IN FACT.


----------



## Speeddemon22 (Jan 22, 2011)

Here you go, Jose.  Here's a fucking story for you.  11/1/10 

CIUDAD JUAREZ, Mexico &#8212; Four U.S. citizens were shot to death in separate attacks in the border city of Ciudad Juarez, Mexican authorities said Monday.

Chihuahua state prosecutors' spokesman Arturo Sandoval said Edgar Lopez, 35, of El Paso, Texas, was killed Sunday along with two Mexican men when gunmen opened fire on a group standing outside a house.

On Saturday, a 26-year-old U.S. woman and an American boy were slain shortly after crossing an international bridge from El Paso. Giovanna Herrera and Luis Araiza, 15, were shot to death along with a Mexican man traveling with them just after 11 a.m., Sandoval said.

Sandoval said authorities also identified a 24-year-old woman killed Friday inside a tortilla shop as Lorena Izaguirre, a U.S. citizen and El Paso resident. A Mexican man was also found dead in the store.

Sandoval did not provide any information about possible motive in any of the slayings.

U.S. State Department spokesman P.J. Crowley confirmed three of the killings but did not have any information about Izaguirre. He said officials had been in touch with the victims' families but offered no other details.

Ciudad Juarez has become one of the world's deadliest cities amid a turf war between the Sinaloa and Juarez drug cartels. More than 2,000 people have been killed this year in the city, which is across the border from El Paso.

Elsewhere in Mexico, three city police officers were gunned down early Monday in a drive-by shooting as they patrolled the heart of Acapulco's upscale tourist district, authorities said.

Another officer was wounded, according to a statement from the Public Safety Department in southern Guerrero state, where Acapulco is located.


----------



## Speeddemon22 (Jan 22, 2011)

Jose, do you feel that the American families of the deceased should be able to sue Mexico for millions of dollars?


----------



## Speeddemon22 (Jan 22, 2011)

CIUDAD JUAREZ, Mexico  &#8212; 11/3/10 

A U.S. university student was shot to death, becoming the fifth American slain in this violent border city in six days, Mexican and U.S. authorities said Wednesday. 

Eder Diaz, a student at the University of Texas at El Paso, was killed Tuesday evening along with a classmate, the U.S. Consulate in Ciudad Juarez said in a statement e-mailed to The Associated Press.


JOSE, DO YOU THINK THIS STUDENT'S FAMILY DESERVES TO BE ABLE TO SUE MEXICO?


----------



## Speeddemon22 (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh wait,  I forgot.  You can't sue a country for its own lawlessness, no matter how many of your own citizens have been murdered there.


----------



## FifthColumn (Jan 23, 2011)

José;3230487 said:
			
		

> Sure... the best thing that could ever happen in Maria Guadalupe's entire life, no doubt about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





Where were the armies of Latin America in WW2? 

Except for Brazil.........

picking lettuce and complaining about how they don't get paid enough to do such hard work!


----------



## José (Jan 25, 2011)

> Originally posted by *FifthColumn*
> Where were the armies of Latin America in WW2?



Where was the US army when Mexico was fighting to preserve its territorial integrity against a bunch of american traitors and landgrabers trying to steal half of the country?

Oh wait... The american army was there... siding with the enemies of Mexico... helping the landgrabers to perpetrate their crime...


----------



## José (Jan 25, 2011)

> Originally posted by *speeddemon*
> Jose, do you feel that the American families of the deceased should be able to sue Mexico for millions of dollars?



Yes... if their deaths are the result of illegal conduct on the part of Mexican police officers.

If you had read the thread from the start...



> José
> There's no need to carefully select a case in which *the Mexican citizen is clearly in the wrong*, chanel.


----------



## BrianH (Jan 25, 2011)

José;3248225 said:
			
		

> > Originally posted by *FifthColumn*
> > Where were the armies of Latin America in WW2?
> 
> 
> ...



It's a good thing the "landgrabbers" did take half the country because Mexico can't even control what it has..... SIMPLE FACT.

Don't get mad cause Mexico got its ass handed to them a hundred some-odd years ago.  Boy, talking about holding grudges.  Holding grudge for something that happened before you were born???? lol   HAHAHAHAHA Frickin Santa Anna caught with his pants down....


----------



## BrianH (Jan 25, 2011)

José;3248227 said:
			
		

> > Originally posted by *speeddemon*
> > Jose, do you feel that the American families of the deceased should be able to sue Mexico for millions of dollars?
> 
> 
> ...



The drug cartels are FULL of Mexican police officers and military.  And many of the weapons the cartels have come directly from the Mexican police and military...soo....


----------



## FifthColumn (Jan 25, 2011)

José;3248225 said:
			
		

> > Originally posted by *FifthColumn*
> > Where were the armies of Latin America in WW2?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Where in this fantasy of Mexicans did you learn that? The rest of the world KNOWS THE TRUTH. Foreigners were INVITED to settle those areas you claim as Mexican territory. And Mexico received payment for anything they claimed north of the present US border. 

Sorry pal.

Even Mexico wanted the United States to run it's own country after the Mexican War. It asked General Winfield Scott to become its next president. Is that in your propaganda filled Mexican history book?


----------



## signelect (Jan 25, 2011)

When I was a kid about 50+ years ago my mother warned me about hanging around with bad people.  I followed that advice and have never had a run in with the law.  A child was killed in a gang gun battle in Fort Worth during the 80's and the mother said that he child was a good kid.  Good kids are not out on the street at 2:00am in the middle of a gun fight.  This kid did not deserve to die, few do but if you get in the middle of illegal activity bad things happen.


----------



## Immanuel (Jan 25, 2011)

signelect said:


> When I was a kid about 50+ years ago my mother warned me about hanging around with bad people.  I followed that advice and have never had a run in with the law.  A child was killed in a gang gun battle in Fort Worth during the 80's and the mother said that he child was a good kid.  Good kids are not out on the street at 2:00am in the middle of a gun fight.  This kid did not deserve to die, few do but if you get in the middle of illegal activity bad things happen.



I see you got that lecture at least once too.

This event was a tragedy.  I feel not only for the kid that lost his life but also for his family.  However, I do not blame the agent.  They put their lives at risk every day and are forced to make life and death decisions in split seconds.  

I understand why the family filed the suit, but I have to say, that I hope they lose the suit.  This was not the fault of the agent or the U.S.  That kid was physically threatening the agent's life.  The kid was at fault, not the agent.

Immie


----------

